# Vanzo sexing



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I think they're around 8 months. 

Frog 1


Frog2


Both


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like 2 males my friend


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

I think they're a bit too young/ close to tell, but I think, based on the toe pads, that they're the same gender.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm leaning toward you having a pair on your hands. Number 1 looks male and 2 seems a little thicker than most boys I've seen. Keep in mind, I had two possible pairs that decided to ALL call in unison one day, so my sexing abilities aren't very honed...

John


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

The seller is positive they saw one of these call...but they can't remember which (can't blame them  they look so similar). They are pretty similar in length.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree with Froggyknight.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Around what age would I expect to see breeding behavior with these guys (if they are a pair)?

-In an ideal climate of course.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Got a tadpole today!!! Frog 1 is the male frog 2 is the female 

Mystery solved...


----------



## Urban Jungle (Oct 10, 2013)

I have heard calling in mine as early as three months. I personally think they are two females.


----------



## Urban Jungle (Oct 10, 2013)

Haha I guess it isn't two females. Congrats on the tad!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Urban Jungle said:


> I have heard calling in mine as early as three months. I personally think they are two females.


lol.  read my last post again 

Edit: thanks!


----------

